# Amber 4.7 - by Dravenhobble (~BBW/SSBBW, Lesbianism, Graphic Sex, ~MWG )



## Dwavenhobble (Aug 20, 2009)

_~BBW/SSBBW, Lesbianism, Graphic Sex, ~MWG_ - Sally and Amber celebrate the latter's escape from fat camp

[*Author’s note:* OK, I’ve done it! The next part in my little bit of the Amber series started by Mollycoddles is complete. It seems somehow great timing as Alice 24a and also came out recently .

This story is part of a series begun by Mollycoddles and continued by FaxMachine1234. Chapters 4.5 and 4.6 are written to emulate Mollycoddles style, 4.7 is written in my own style and 4.8 and 4.9 will hopefully be done more to emulate FaxMachine1234 writing style (he wrote Chapter 5) .

Amber and Sally are the intellectual property of Mollycoddles and this story is simple a fan story to link and fill in the events between 4 and 5 and explain some things. The new character being introduced is actually a creation of mine but anyone is welcome to use her 

The plot is a bit thick on the ground but it is laying the groundwork still for future plot lines in 4.8 and 4.9. 4.8 is set presently for release at near Halloween, 2009
.
Ambers Fattening Christmas poem is based on 'Twas the Night Before Christmas 
(or A Visit from St. Nicholas) by Clement Clarke Moore (1823). This is a publically available and public domain poem and as such for non profit use it is fine to use, a copy of the poem can be found here /url]. The later parts of this story are heavily based on the work of Expander Jack 

The Story is written from the perspective of Sally, Amber’s lover. As I am male it is slightly difficult to write the erotic sections in a way that would reflect it being Sally writing it, so if it seems blokish and stereotyped at times I’m sorry in advance. 
Any spelling mistakes or grammar errors please tell me I'll correct them, I did run it through a spellcheck but it never gets it all, also i did write about 2000 words using liquid mental lubricant.

OK, I think I’ve got all the boring legal or required stuff out the way for the story so, here goes.]

*Amber 4.7 &#8211; The Ouroborus Effect 
by Dravenhobble
(with permission from Mollycoddles)

(For previous chapter click [URL="http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33878"]here​**)​*

I woke up as though in a dream. The events of the past week or so seemed like nothing but mere illusions, I would have thought I’d imagined them if Amber hadn’t gained weight,;looking at her, there was the tell tale signs of her gain.

After the fun of last night I looked over at Amber lying beneath the sheets, a huge towering mountain that shook with each breath she took.

“I’ve got to get up.” I thought.

Slowly I climbed from under the sheets and reach about for some clean clothes, then I remembered that in the hurry to get Amber here I’d completely forgotten to bring any for me, so I was forced to put on yesterdays clothe’s. I glanced at the clock, 7AM it read.

“Good. Amber won’t be ready to get up for a little while anyway.”

I crept quietly out of Ambers room and out through the building, outside was crisp white snow.

“It must have fallen in the night,” I thought to myself.

Walking back to my dorm was very uneventful, the world was silent and still, no birds twittered, no dogs barked there wasn’t even the sound of other feet crunching the crisp snow underfoot.

I collected some of my clothes from the dorm and some of the ones Amber had brought over, I also remembered to grab the new scales I also quickly changed into a white button up shirt top and some new jeans, they seemed a little snug but i brushed it off . 

Back at Amber’s I raided the cupboards for anything edible, it hadn’t occurred to me that Amber might not have food in, but yet this was indeed the reality, I hadn’t realized in the time we’d been going out most of the time we spent together had been in my dorm so Amber had never really needed to buy in much food.

Popping my head round the door I heard Amber stirring.

“Is it time for breakfast Sally?”

“Not yet Amber I’ve got to nip to the shops.”

“Ok, I’ll be waiting for you when you return.” Amber said winking 

I left to go to the shops, I was determined to buy Amber a decent amount of food, I was going to stuff her in celebration of beating the image enhancement people, and the whole thin is in social ideal.

I spent a while at the shop making sure to buy plenty of everything, except the diet food, well all but some packs of the diet cake bars because there were going cheap, not that that mattered but still. The Woman on the till was shocked as I came to pay, I’d filled the trolley to overflowing with all kinds of chocolaty and sugary treats.

“Is this all for you.” Said the woman

“No I’ve got a friend staying” I replied politely

“Don’t you mean some friends..”

“No.”

“There’s enough here to feed an army though.”

“So?”

“Well I can see your no size zero but unless your friend happens to be a sumo eating contest champion, this is going to last you the next month or so.”

“Well it saves on fuel.” I joked “I carry everything in one trip, saves coming back every week.”

“Oh.”

I paid and left the store carrying two huge bags. On the way back I was again shocked at how quiet the world was, it must have been approaching 9 and there was still no-one about, although being so near Christmas I wasn’t surprised really.

I arrived back in Amber’s apartment to find her desperately trying to get dressed. She was attempting to force a pair of overly tight jeans to button around her huge belly, it was certainly a sight to see, even having lifter her belly up over the jeans they still wouldn’t button, her huge belly pushing down forcing the two sides apart.

“Hey your back already,” said Amber huffing and puffing. “How long till breakfast?”

“Not long Amber, do you want a hand with those ?”

“No Sally its fine. They’ll button up in a moment. I’ve just got to try.”

I went off to the kitchen to make her breakfast; it was a huge fry up which I knew she would like simply for the amount of fat it contained.

About 30 minutes later it was ready 

“Amber, breakfast time.” I called

“I’m coming.” Called Amber

I heard the door open and then Amber came into view, she had somehow managed to button her jeans up though the zip was never going to make it all the way up, there was a huge exposed patch of skin and the button must have been very strained but her stomach was blocking it from view, she had somehow managed to find out a tank top from her wardrobe though how old it was who knew and considering how small it was she might as well have simply worn her bra out, though why she was even in cloths I didn’t quite know as there was only us two in the apartment.

“Great, a fattening fry up.” Amber said cheerfully. “Just you watch me bloat up for you, I’m going to be a really piggy this Christmas, I’ll teach my parents to sign me away to some fat camp.” 

With that she dug right in, stuffing herself with the fried feast I could see her belly bulging with each bite her stomach seemingly pushing the table back, she was a unstoppable eating machine gobbling down everything.

“That was a nice snack Sally.”

“Oh not full yet eh Amber.”

“No-where near Sally, I’ve got a lot of room to fill remember.” Said Amber lifting her huge gut up for emphasis

“Just as well. I’ve brought plenty of food, can’t have you wasting away ,can we?” I shot back.

Sally opened up the oven and pulled another tray out of the grill, followed by a 
tray of pancakes.

“I left them to warm because I knew you wouldn’t be full.”

Amber grinned and dug in, covering the pancakes in syrup and quickly eating them.

10 minutes later Amber let out a low groan.

“All gone Sally and I’m done.”

“OK Amber.”

“What are we doing today Sally, asked amber eagerly?”

“Well I thought we would go into town.”

“Town, why?” asked Amber curiously

“Well I thought you’d like to see the town all decorated”

“Sure Sally.”

“Well its a bit cold out Amber so you’ll have to put on something a bit more substantial.”

“Oh boo, cant I just go out like this Sally.”

“No Amber you’ll freeze.”

Amber got up from her seat and waddled off back to her room, her huge hanging stomach swaying from side to side and her rolls jiggling, I could hear her huffing a puffing already simple on the way to her room.

“Sally help !”

“What is it Amber ?”

“Its happened again” I knew what she meant and as I walked over I saw it again, Amber was so stuffed even turning sideways shed had trouble with the doorway, her behind pressed against one side of the frame her belly against the other.

“Hold on Amber.” I said I pushed her and slowly very slowly she squeezed and squashed through the doorway.

“You’ll have to help me again Sally.” 

“What’s wrong now Amber ?”

“I can’t unbutton these jeans.”

“hold on then” I said as I walked over, Amber lifted her huge hanging gut up as best as she could, I could see the button and tried to undo it, however I tried the button wouldn’t come undone it was so tight 

“It won’t budge Amber. You’re too stuffed”

Amber let go of her huge gut and it dropped back into place, there was a ripping noise then a metallic ting, Amber’s stomach dropped a bit further down causing the expanse of Amber to jiggle wildly.

“I think that’s done it Sally.”

I looked down and saw a glint of metal and realized Amber had popped the button right off.

“You need any help getting ready sexy.” I said to Amber

“No I’m fine lover.”

I left the room to let Amber get ready and collect up what I’d need. Key, Bag, Purse, Phone (although whyIid need that I still didn’t know; it’s not like any-one called me much)

After about 10 minutes Amber appeared in the hallway, although who knows how she got back out through the door

“Are you sure you’re ready Amber?” I said surveying Amber’s expansive body, Her choice of cloths seemed a little off. Even for a very extroverted fat girl these cloths were digging in and stretched well past their limits, her furry coat had ridden up above her belly button, her stretchy tracksuit bottoms were absolutely skin tight despite the fact her lower belly was hanging clearly over the front of them.

“Don’t worry Sally its my winter two piece.” She said starting to laugh

“Are you sure about this is been snowing out Amber.”

“I’m sure Sally, anyway remember a lot of animals in cold lands pack on fat for insulation so I should be fine.”

“I dunno Amber, maybe you should fatten up a bit for winter you know for warmth.” I couldn’t keep this going much longer I started to snigger as well.

We stood there laughing for about 10 minutes. After finally stopping I grabbed my coat and Amber’s dorm key, Amber stepped out the door ahead of me and after leaving I turned round and locked the door.

The Walk to town was for a normal person a brief 5 minutes walk but for Amber with her increased weight it was more like 30 minutes, on the way I remembered something I’d been meaning to ask

“Amber where is the other person your meant to share dorms with ?”

“*huff* didn’t I *huff* tell you she *huff* left college” said Amber under laboured breaths.

“Left college, why?”

“No idea really, I didn’t get on with her she kept trying to put me on diets and get me to go to the gym with her.”

“Maybe just as well she left then.”

“Yeh, I guess.”

It was past 11 am when we reached town, it was already quite full, although with 
only around 6 days left to Christmas so I wasn’t so surprised.

“Sally I’m cold.” whined Amber

“I did warn you.”

“Looks like I do need to fatten up after all Sally”

“I’m sure we can manage that, you know I think we can solve both problems Amber” I said looking over at the bakery, whose sign read, &#8216;Freshly baked cookies and brownies in store today’

I led Amber over to the Bakery, it seemed fairly quiet and had a seating area at the back to enjoy your food

“Can I help you?” Said a plump girl behind the counter

“Can I get 12 brownies, 12 of the fresh cookies, chocolate ones, 4 sausage rolls, 2 large pasties, 2 cheese and ham paninis and a tuna mayo one.”

“Ok that will be £10.75 please.” Said the girl her face beaming 

The girl waddled off, I say waddled off because the counter unknown to me hid her true size she was wearing all black, her huge t-shirt like top clung to her, her apron seemed to be pushed considerable our by a huge round belly that stuck out in front of her, her whole body jiggled as she stepped down off a the raised section behind the till, at a guess she was around 4’11 very short with flowing brown hair and weighing at least 250lbs.

After about 5 minutes she returned with my order.

“All this for you.” She asked

“Well the tuna Mayo panini is.”

“Oh, who’s the rest for then?” She asked still smiling sweetly

“My girlfriend Amber” I said pointing at Amber who had gone to sit on a sofa at the back.

“Nice. She looks like she’ll enjoy it, I’m glad I’m not the only girl in this town who likes being fat, I mean I know there are people that like it and people who like seeing others get fat because I regularly visit a site called &#8216;Curvage’ but I’ve just never met anyone before, in real life anyway.”

“Yeh, I love seeing Amber get fatter and fatter, I wish I could too but no- matter what I can’t gain so I decided I’d rather be with someone else and get them to gain. I can’t say I’ve ever heard of that site though” I made a mental note to check it out when I got back to the dorm.

“Hope I see you round.” Said the girl

“Hope you become round.” I called back, the girl smiled even more at this comment. I carried the food over to Amber and put it on the table just in front of her.

“Ooh all this for little me.” Said Amber as she took up most of the two seat sofa.

“Yes Amber, there’s plenty of dessert too.”

Amber reached towards the food but she couldn’t quite make it. She tried again, but it didn’t work. The low table combined with the sofa and Amber’s huge stomach meant she couldn’t bend enough to reach.

“Sally, help me!” Amber cried 

“Does this little piggy want to be fed.” I said 

“Feed me Sally, I want to be a true piggy.”

I reached onto the table and began feeding Amber the food on the table, placing the food near her face and letting her grab and eat it from there, each bite seemingly swelling her stomach, her buttons becoming tighter and tighter.

“Uh.” Said Amber 

“What is it ?”

“Some-thing is digging into me.”

Amber carried on eating with me feeding her, she made it through what I would call her main meal, all the time I had slowly eaten my Panini, I could see Amber’s gut had grown tight and full, it seemed almost shiny. 

“Looks like you’ve got some more gain marks coming Amber.”

“I should hope so I love having those angry red stretch marks they prove I’m getting so fat.”

“Amber your beyond fat you’re truly obese and you know it.”

“Oh Sally I’m only fat you haven’t seen obese yet.”

“Ooohhh promises, promises. If you want to get that fat though you’ll have to eat up piggy.” I grabbed the cookies and started feeding them into Amber’s mouth After about ¾ of them Amber didn’t look too good.

“It hurts Sally I can’t go on - it hurts too much.”

“What does ?”

“My stomach.”

“Amber you’ve eaten way more than this little meal before.”

“I know, it’s just....”*Rip*. “That’s much better.”

“Oh dear Amber what have you ripped this time.” I looked and I really couldn’t see what had torn I thought it must be the seat of Ambers oversized pants, and made a mental note to check when she stood up.

“What’s next Sally?” 

In my time wondering I hadn’t noticed Amber had finished off the last cookies.

“Brownies Amber, your favorite.”
“You’ll make me fat if you keep this up.” giggled Amber, her whole body shaking. 

I fed Amber the Brownies the crumbs falling over her coat, each mouthful seemed to cause Ambers stomach to hang lower and lower. As Amber took the last bite she looked truly bloated.

“Ok Sally I’ve got to get some presents so meet you back outside here at about 3,” Amber huffed and puffed trying to get up. With some effort she managed to haul herself up to her feet.

“Ok Amber I’ve got some bits to get too.”

We both left the shop and went our different ways, I made sure to look at ambers huge ass before leaving but there was no sign of the mystery rip, I just put it down to the seams straining.

In our hours apart I went round after stuff for Amber , a comedy box set for her was the main thing I managed to get, the second was a special order which rather shocked the shop owner but he agreed, I went back to the little bakers shops just before 3pm and waited, 10 minutes later I saw the unmistakable image of Amber coming towards me through the crowded streets numerous bags on her arms.

“Give me a hand” Amber called as she got nearer.

I hurried over and took some of the bags off her. “What have you brought?”

“You’ll find out soon enough Sally.”

“Oh boo. Well are you ready for the walk back Amber.”

“I guess so, I think we should call for a takeaway tonight, though Sally .I don’t feel like waiting long to eat when we get back.”

By 4 o’clock we were back at Amber’s dorm and I got right onto the phone to the local Dominos.


----------



## Dwavenhobble (Aug 20, 2009)

“Hello welcome to Domino's Pizza. Can I take your order ?” said a very disgruntled sounding voice.

“Hey can I get 4, 15 inch family meat feast pizzas and 1, 10 inch anchovy pizza, delivered to...”

“Oh it’s you! I thought it might be. You’re a regular customer here so I’ll add a few bits in for being a valued customer, normal address ?”

“Not this time” I gave him the address for Amber’s dorm and was promised that the pizzas would be here in 30 minutes.

About 45 minutes later there was a knock at the door signalling the arrival of the pizzas. I opened it and paid the guy £25 and £1 tip, and yes I know customary tip is 10% but he was 15 minutes later than he was meant to be so he was lucky to get a tip. I took the pizzas and also got given 2 litres of Pepsi, a bag of Belgian waffles and a large tub of chocolate chip Häagen-Dazs ice-cream. Walking back in I called out.

“Amber! Dinner time.”

“Can I have it here Sally?” asked Amber sat slumped on the sofa in front of the telly.

“OK Amber.”

I took her 15 inch pizzas over along with the extras we’d got given and opened my own 10 inch.

Amber was stuffing herself silly with pizza, I watched her take a piece, biting and pulling the melted cheese stretching away into thin strands. Each bite swelling Amber's huge hanging belly, it drooping lower and lower down, her white tank top might as well have been a bra for all it was covering, pizza strains starting to stain it.

“Ooohhh Sally look at the state of my top.”

“I know Amber.”

“I think I should take it off, stop it getting in any more of a mess.” With that Amber started to wiggle from about trying to take off her tank top, this caused every inch of her fat to shake back and forth, I could feel myself becoming moist seeing such a huge glutton shaking like this. 

As Amber finally managed to get her top off I could see underneath a lacy black and pink bra holding her huge pendulous breasts, her bra was obviously from months ago, the tops of her areola were quite visible, I guessed her nipples were just inside the bra, under the bra was an ever growing roll, not quite part of her belly but sort of in between her breasts and huge double belly. 

Amber carried on eating stuffing herself with pizza, there was another ripping noise but Amber carried on unabated, I just couldn’t see what she had ripped there was no sign of damaged to her bra or tracksuit pants, although the hooks of her bra did look to be straining to keep Amber's huge pendulous breasts inside, her rolls of back fat encasing the bra straps seemingly making them sink into her skin.

Amber stopped for a moment. “What ripped Sally ?”

“I don’t know Amber but I want to find out.”

Amber struggled to move her position, her huge stomach shaking as she tried. It was then I saw the rip, Amber had ripped her tracksuit pants , from what looked like under where her hanging apron of fat had been, I then remembered how in town her gut had suddenly dropped lower and realised this had been what ripped.

“Amber you’ve burst out of your pants, I bet the tear is going right down the middle, getting bigger and bigger.”

“Oh well Sally, I’ll soon be out of them.” She said opening the 3rd pizza box and starting in.
I carried on eating through mine, I looked down and was shocked to see a small bulge hanging out under my breasts, pushing my shirt tight, forcing the buttons apart, under it I could see bits of flesh.

“Looks like I’m not the only one gaining anymore,” said Amber glancing over at me

“Your eating must be rubbing off on me Amber.”

There was another sound of stitches popping, I looked over and saw Ambers pants had split completely in two, she pulled the legs down flicking them off her legs. She I couldn’t see her underwear from the side as the sides of her monstrous belly hung over there I would say they were love handles but only a giant would be able to hold them. I moved round to the chair opposite Amber and could see how truly obese she was, even from the front I could see nothing of her panties, I started to wonder and finally had to ask.

“Amber are you wearing any underwear other than your bra ?”

“Yes, why Sally, you wanna see my fat cunt ?”

“You know how much that would turn me on.”

Amber reached a hand down pulling up her huge stomach, she moved her thighs aside and I could see it, a very small g string style pair, they were definitely too small as I could see her flame red pubes either side, her pussy was seemingly split either side the lower string pushing into it her labia hanging either side, my god was I getting wet,I could feel the warmth in my own privates growing seeing Amber not even realising how indecently small her underwear had become. Amber let go of her stomach, it was an avalanche of fat and stretch marked skin flowing down covering up her privates again.

Amber carried on eating what for a normal person would be a huge feast but for the swollen morbidly obese girl that was Amber this was a normal meal. The fat and calories surely simply adding more to her already gargantuan form.

“Sally,” whined Amber

“What is it my fat little piggy?”

“Can you help me get my bra off? It’s so uncomfortable!”

“Sure thing," I said walking over, it didn’t take much to get the hooks undone, they were bending to open as it was, the hooks came apart letting loose Ambers monstrous breasts, each hung down pushed up only by her stomach, their pertness gone and they were simple bags of hanging fat now, the size of her cup size could no longer be legitimately called that, a better description would be plate size and hers were definitely large dinner plate.

Amber literally chugged the Pepsi before starting on the waffles, the chocolate sauce and cream spilling down onto her breasts.

“Sally, can you help clean me off?”

“I have a sexier idea Amber.”

“Ooh what is it ?”

“How about I lick it off you.”

“Oooohh please do.”

I got up and walked over to Amber she looked up.

“Don’t want you getting your shirt in a mess,” said Amber as she reached out a chubby hand, her fat fingers easily getting the buttons open and pulling the crap-stained bra off, I looked and saw my own sizable breasts then a large fleshy ball under it which was my newly formed overstuffed potbelly. I started licking the sauce and cream off her tits running down the length, I began licking round the areola working inwards, cupping her breasts I lifted them up a bit and felt their immense weight, Amber carried on eating the waffles but her nipples were pointing like bullets, I began licking them, sucking on the ends, lightly putting my teeth on them, I could hear Amber beginning to moan with pleasure. I stopped.

“All clean now piggy.”

“AWWW I was enjoying that Sally.”

“But you’ve got your ice-cream to eat yet.” I said grabbing the tub and running it along her breasts up to the pointed nipples.

Amber practically ripped the tub out of my hands and dug in, I reached a hand under Ambers lower belly my hands running along the underside of her roll till I reached fabric, I pushed it to the side and began, my fingers pushing apart the lower lips pushing two fingers in I heard amber let out a gasp and a long loud moan of pleasure, I felt my fingers getting warmer as Amber became more moist, I carried on rhythmically moving my fingers about, running them along her moist lower lips, finding her bean I began rubbing it, this exciting her more her moans and gasps became more frequent until she shuddered sending waves through her belly, it jiggling uncontrollable, her tits swaying from side to side due to the force of the wave of pleasure.

I moved from the floor to sit next to Amber as best as I could given the fact she was filling most of the sofa, I licked the warm moisture off my fingers and then placed my hand on her belly, I started rubbing her belly as she finished off the ice-cream, Amber moved into a lying down position and it wasn’t long before I heard Amber begin snoring. I looked over the size of Amber still causing a dampness in my pants, I had to deal with this, grabbing my laptop I started in and went straight onto the internet.

_“Now what was that site that girl said.” _I said to myself. _ “Oh yes Curvage.”_

I went through Google and found it, In seconds I was in, I saw pictures of other women some just chubby to some mildly overweight not may actually huge , all dwarfed by the size of the overstuffed princess lying near me, I decided to try the art section and ended up in stories. I browsed through the titles finally settling on something called &#8216;Myspace Story VL’ by someone calling themselves Expander Jack.

I read through it reaching down and unbuttoning my jeans, sliding them down and pulling off my thong, it was warm and almost damp right through, beginning to rub myself I read on, and on each page seemingly exciting me more than the last, I orgasmed for what seemed like hours shaking with pleasure. The story gave me a big idea and I quickly ordered some gifts for Amber which id been meaning to putting them on next day delivery so I could make sure they arrived on time, I also went to another site and ordered something special, something that would take the literature off the screen and have it almost happening in front of me. I logged off and slowly drifted off to sleep in the chair.

After more days of stuffings and fun it was finally almost here, the one day that comes but once a year because finally.



> &#8216;Twas the Night before Christmas and although out the house.’
> Amber was still eating from an advent calendar with a on it a wild running grouse.
> &#8216;The stockings were hung’ but not from the chimney or chair.
> But on a sexy pig with strawberry blonde hair.
> ...


----------



## Dwavenhobble (Aug 20, 2009)

The night before both me and Amber had wrapped the presents for each other, her in her room and me in her roommates after Amber had found her roommate had left her key a few days ago, presumably for Amber to use as the full years rent was paid on it.

It was Christmas eve and I'd decided to sleep away from Amber in the other room just for the night as her snoring was keeping me up sometimes and I wanted to be fully awake for tomorrow, I stripped off looking down, it seemed Amber wasn’t the only one who was now growing my belly was again visible under by breasts and I could see some red stretch marks appearing on it Ambers eating was wearing off on me obviously and I'd always wanted to get fat but this was the first time I think I’d ever gained any. 

“Oh well I thought maybe me and Amber can be an obese couple in the future.”
I lay in bed and drifted off quickly to sleep.

I dreamt of a futuristic place where the government in an attempt to cut food consumption had figured out that fatter people lived shorter lives so making their populations all obese in net the amount of food required now decreased, this is all I can remember of it but i remember enjoying it.

Light slid in through the window and hit my eyes, I rolled over trying to cover myself in a duvet but it was no use anymore I couldn’t sleep and after 5 minutes of trying I gave up. Deciding to get up, I had a wash and got semi dressed then decided to start the Christmas feast for Amber, starting with the huge family sized turkey Id bought that had been defrosting for days on the table, It was early about 8am so I made an Early start on ambers breakfast feast.

About 9am I heard movement from ambers room and commotion, about 30 minutes Later I saw the door swing open and out waddled Amber, who was wearing what could best be called a Mrs Santa outfit, it was very tight with top roll of her stomach rolling down the front of the skirt and the Skirt pressed tightly following the hang of her lower roll. With her she was carrying a number of wrapped parcels which she put on the small table in front of the TV.

“Merry Christmas.” Amber cried 

“Merry Christmas to you too Amber.”

“Can we open presents now I’m too excited to wait any longer.”

“I’ll just go and get yours Amber.”

I carried back numerous brightly wrapped packages from Amber’s roommates room and passed them to Amber, who immediately dug in.

“Cool you got me the box set.”

“Well I know how much you like it.”

Amber started on another one .

“Clothes, normally I'd hate clothes for Christmas but you know considering how fat I’m getting I love them, simple gives me a challenge.”

“We’ll they should have room to grow in them, they are custom made because I’m sure you’ve outgrown all the shop sizes even the large women’s store ones.”

“Ooohhh I am a fat piggy aren’t I Sally.”
“Well this piggy is going to be well fed this Christmas.”

Amber opened the rest of her presents, some ornaments for her rooms and a framed photo of us together from last time we went clothes shopping, a little joke Id bought her a weight watchers diary so she could watch her weight go up and up and some more CDs and DVDs.

“Where’s the food Sally ? I thought maybe I’d have some sweets as presents to munch on.”

“There is some but I’m saving it for tonight we could do something a bit different.”

I started opening my presents, Amber had got me a box set and some CDs, I then opened an strangely shaped parcel and found inside were clothes, very revealing ones really but they were huge.

“Amber I don’t think these clothes will ever fit me.”

“Well if you keep growing like you have been this month they might do, but they aren’t meant for you, my present to you is to outgrow these by New Years, I tried them on in the shop and they were the biggest size stocked, they fit now, but later, wel ...l.

The final present was long and tube like, I unwrapped it, curiosity over what it might be filling my mind. When I’d opened it I was shocked, it was an amazing gift and would certainly add a new level to our sex life, I couldn’t help but imagine the look on the member of staffs face as Amber bought this, I bet it was the first time in years anyone had shocked them.

“Ok Amber breakfast.”

I’d really cooked a lot of food for Amber but I was sure she’d be able to handle it.
She started with the pan of bacon, stuffing it down her face eagerly followed by plenty of Ketchup, I imagined the fat all of that bacon would add to her, next was the sausages, I'd cooked them in a frying pan in vegetable oil to add to their fat content, by this point her top was straining, and her stomach was beginning to engulf the skirt, at least her top roll was, her bottom roll was still contained but it was clear to see where it ended because it seemed to bulge out stretching the fabric to near bursting point then dipping back down, or it would be if her stomach wasn’t starting to distend.

It only just covered the bottom of her stomach. She started on the chocolate croissants the warm chocolate dripping down over her second chin. As she ate more, her stomach continued to grow. The belt was having trouble keeping up, it was already on the last hole and was straining, the leather was straining, ripping breaking, her stomach with the new room stretched further out dropping lower, the skirt couldn’t hide it any more as her lower belly rolled clean out the bottom of the skirt. Amber hadn’t noticed this and carried on gorging, her skirt was stretched to the limit and then as though in a split second every stitch on the seam gave up, all handing in the white flag, the skirt seemed to fly open and Amber let out a huge gasp, the skirt itself seemed to peel open now like a flower bud opening letting Ambers beautiful red and cream stomach out. I had a split second view of a tight purple string before her fat rolls enveloped it.

“I’ve got one more present for you Sally, you’ll see soon.”

“ooohhh I can’t wait Amber.”

Amber began on the waffles and hash browns, her stomach bulging out further.

“All done Sally.”

Amber had finished the lot her top still straining in the gaps between the buttons I could see something, it looked sheer and a pale purple. Amber breathed in hard and there was a popping noise, her top flew open and instead of seeing a large heavy duty bra or even Ambers huge breasts bouncing free something near see through and purple seemed to drop down, it was, or at least, but no it couldn’t be.

“A babydoll.” Cried Amber “I ordered it specially for today, I think the size it is and the G- string with it, I can probably outgrow them in completely in 1 day.”

The baby doll was definitely too small already for Amber but not so small she couldn’t wear it, it stopped way above her belly button, essentially none of her engorged gut was covered and the baby doll stopped, though it wasn’t fairing too well at the top as the hanging sacks of fat that were Ambers breasts were almost overflowing the cups.

“Time for a little show I think.” said Amber heavily hauling herself to her feet

“Aren’t you stuffed amber after that breakfast.”

“You know I’m not Sally, I’m satisfied but I don’t feel stuffed.”

Amber clumsily tried to spin round, almost overbalancing herself, at the back I could see the string of the purple G string it dug tightly into Ambers flesh at the sides, so much so it seemed to vanish, the miniscule sting near invisible against her huge cellulite covered backside, huge globular cheeks each the size of a small beach ball, their shape was gone no longer was Ambers butt all young perty and shapely but it was a mass of fat.

“Amber your making me wet.” I said

“Well we’ll have to do something about that then” said Amber a glint in her eye, she reached out a hand her chubby fingers undoing the button on my jeans, pulling them off quickly she pushed my thong aside I could feel myself getting more moist. Amber got down onto her knees, her stomach hanging mere inches from touching the floor, I felt myself getting wetter still, leaning forward I saw her huge cleavage in front of me and she dug in, working expertly with her tongue, I could feel myself being overcome with bliss, my body began to shake and I let out a long half scream half moan, Amber retreated back and went to sit down on the Sofa. 

Without bothering with my jeans i went over to the Sofa as well sitting next to Amber I started absentmindedly rubbing her stomach as we watched the normal Christmas Film “The Great Escape”(seriously what Christmas isn’t it on?)

After about 1 hour in front of the TV I got up to carry on with the next part of the Christmas feast.

By 1pm it was ready a huge feast, it could easily have looked to someone on the outside that it was ready for a fairly large size family, but I was determined to get Amber to really gain and push her to be even fatter.

“Lunch time Amber.” I called.

I heard a creaking noise then a thud, as Amber climbed to her feet and waddled over to her seat, sitting down her belly was already touching the table as she sat so she shifted her seat back a bit. I carved off parts of the huge 15lb turkey and put them onto Amber’s plate, she grabbed some of the mashed potato there, it was my own recipe with whole milk, butter and some cream in it, all to make it as unhealthy for Amber as possible. 

“Pass the pigs in blankets please Sally.”

I handed over a dish filled with the pigs in blankets not huge in size but id made sure there was plenty of them (for those who might not know this is sausage wrapped in Bacon), Amber scooped onto her plate some of the heavily buttered new potatoes some of the stuffing. I’d cooked no veg because as amber reminded me anytime I served anything with vegetables or fruit it was “Fecking rabbit food” no matter how unhealthy the rest of the meal was.

Amber Dug into the huge meal clearing her plate in 15 minutes and grabbing more. I ate my plate worth rather slower by the time Amber had started her third plate I was nearly finishing my first one and I felt quite stuffed already. Halfway through her third plate Amber made a pained expression.

“What’s Wrong Amber.”

“It’s nothing Sally, the problem won’t last much longer.”

There was a cracking sound like a whip and Amber let out a sigh her gut surging forward and down.

“Could you give me a hand Sally?”

“Sure what with Amber?”

“It’s the G-string its ripped, can you get it off for me.”

“Sure” I said walking over and putting my hand on her lower belly and lifting it off the chair slightly so I could get a hand in. I could feel the weight of Amber’s over gorged belly pressing down on my hand , moving my hand along her Fat I reached it, all this food and cloths bursting had been making Amber more than a little horny as I felt the damp G-string, pulling I managed to slide it down and out along her jelly tree trunk things and down, it dropped lightly onto the floor under Ambers seat, Amber carried on eating.

After a further 30 minutes and many more plates of Food Amber simple grabbed the top of her babydoll and pulled it off.

“Well the bottoms gone Sally, I don’t think the Tops any use without the matching part.” Her pendulous breasts surging down, flopping onto the table, Amber ignored this and carried on. After another 30 minutes of gorging she finally announced she was done with the main, she has decimated most of the food and her stomach had expanded considerable so much so it was no once again pressed tightly against the table.

“What’s for dessert ?”

“You’ll see.”

I walked off to fetch it. As neither Me nor Amber actually liked Christmas Pudding I'd instead bought a large chocolate cake.

I walked back and put it onto the table, immediately Amber dug in bits of the cake dropping down smearing on her breasts, she ignored it carrying on gorging. In 15 minutes shed managed half of it her stomach pressing hard into the table her upper roll flowing further along the table, it was almost touching her dish. After a further 5 minutes of gorging I heard creaking and splintering noise, Amber suddenly vanished from view with a huge crash, her chair had given up and Amber and fallen

“Are you alright Amber?”

“No Sally?”

With real concern I asked “Whats wrong Amber ?” I didn’t want to move for fear of what horrific scene might meet my eyes.

“I can’t reach my cake from here.”

“Is that the only problem?”

“Yes but it’s a big enough one Sally.”

I grabbed the cake and walked round the table to see Amber lying flat on the floor surrounded by the wreckage of the chair, even in this position her stomach was beginning to cover her cookie, only the flame red pubes just visible. 

I put the cake down on top of her stomach and Amber jiggled herself about to reach it.

“Sally I can’t reach.” cried Amber

“Ok Amber I’ll feed you.”

Grabbing a piece of cake I held it just in front of Ambers face, she dug in with renewed energy.

“I love this Sally. I’m so Fat I can’t sit on normal chairs anymore well normal fat girlchairs anyway.”

After about 20 minutes of me feeding her Amber was finished with her cake.

“Look what a mess this little Pig has made again.” Said Amber

“Don’t Worry I’ll clean you up Amber.” I climbed on top or as best as I could snd began licking the chocolate off Amber, her nipples began to harden so I carried on moving down, suffice to say I paid amber back for earlier but she did pull my shirt off along with my bra, letting my large breasts hang free. Oddly my breasts had seemed to have kept growing recently so much so Amber’s were still slightly smaller than mine, although mine did still seem firm as well. It was a big effort getting Amber back up onto her feet but somehow with me pulling and Amber trying her best she managed to get up.

After a few more hours in front of the TV Amber turned and said.

“Time for Dinner right Sally.”

“I thought we could do something a bit different for dinner Amber, I got the idea from a story on a site called Curvage, it was called “Myspace Story".”

“oohh what do we do ?”

“I’ll just go and get the bits we need.”

“Bits ?” said Amber bemused as I walked back to what was now my room in the dorm, and 
wheeled out a large office chair complete with Arm rests

“I won’t fit on that Sally, the armrests won’t let me I know it.”

“Don’t worry Amber they extend out to the sides to give people extra room”

“ooohhhh, so is this it then ?”

“Not quite Amber” I said heading back into the room to grab a stopwatch and wheel out the huge amount of food.”

“How’ you managed to get that stuff in without leaving here Sally.”


“I had it delivered in the morning a few days ago, you were having a lie in I think” this was what I’d been to see a shop owner about and convinced him to deliver it.

“I think despite how stuffed I am Sally I could eat it all.”

“We’ll see Amber.”

“So do I sit on the chair and you time me to eat all this or, time me till I break the armrests apart or something?”

“Not quite Amber, it’s quite simple really it’s a bit of a game.”

“Well how do I play, I’m hungry.” Said Amber impatiently

“Ok how we play, you sit on this chair to start with.” I said wheeling the chair to the back of the kitchen area.

“And ?”

“And you have to get up and move as fast as you can to get back to your room.”

“Easy.”

“Hold on Amber you haven’t heard all of it yet, you’ve got 10 seconds to get as far as you can then I chase after you and if I catch you....”

“You won’t catch me Sally. Your tits will bounce too much and slow you down.”

I carried on “if I catch you, you sit back in the chair and I stuff you for 30 whole minutes.”

“Let’s go, I just need a hand up.” I walked over and helped Amber to her feet, she slowly waddled over to the chair with immense effort.

I slid the armrests out to about half their maximum.

Amber sat down in the chair with a thud, huffing and puffing from the effort of simple walking the short distance, her breasts jiggling and I’m sure her stomach would have been too but even in a position of being slightly leaned back in the seat her fat stomach was starting to press onto the leather of the seat as her legs were parted to allow it to hang between them. Her hips were already touching the armrests.

“You sure you’ll be able to do this Amber.”

“I’m sure Sally.”

“OK Amber I’m starting the timer, when you hear the beep I’m coming after you. Ready. Go.”
Amber writhed and wriggled to get out of the chair jiggling all over, by the time she was up I was sure it was almost time for me to chase her, she took 1 step then there was a beep, I grabbed her.

“Gotcha.”

“Good I’m starving Sally.”

I started stuffing her cakes, bags and jars of sweets her stomach distending more with it.

“OK Amber that’s been 30 minutes of stuffing.”

“Aww I’m still hungry.”

“Don’t worry you haven’t got very far yet.”

“I will do though you watch.”

“Ready, Go.”

Amber got up slightly quicker and with jiggling steps started on her way, beep, I caught her in a second.

Again I began stuffing her, Ambers stomach bulging further and further out pushing along the chair almost rolling over itself her Belly button hidden under the top roll which had formed into a large crease., her hips pushing the armrests further out.

“Ok ready to go again Amber.”

“I’m a little full, but I love this.”

“OK, go.”

Amber got up again, and putting all her effort into it started ambling forward, her stomach hanging down and swaying from side to side as she walked, her tits bouncing uncontrollable.
Beep, I was off and in less than a second I’d caught her again. Stuffing her more and more her stomach really stretching reaching the edge of the seat, sweat dripping down her face, her stomach becoming shiny highlighting even more the large red stretch marks Amber had been growing, they stretched the full length of her rolls of fat, making it appear she was outgrowing her own skin.

“Ok time to try again Amber.”

“I’m so full Sally, I can’t take any more.”

“Oh Amber there’s so much food left though and you said you’d easily manage it all.”
“I’m stuffed though.”

“Looks like you’ll have to try a bit harder to escape your only just in line with the table you’re not even at the Sofa. OK, Go.”

Amber clambered unsteadily to her feet then set off at quite a fast pace, her body jiggling all over, after a few short steps she was bent over near double huffing and puffing, her stomach resting on her huge thighs, beep and in a second it was over.
Amber sat heavily down into the chair, it bouncing slightly as the gas compression system struggled to adapt to her weight. I began stuffing her, Amber sitting with her eyes closed occasionally letting out a little moan or whimper.

“OK Amber that’s been 30 minutes you ready to go again.”

“I’m Too full, it’s nice, I love it so much, I know I should stop eating because I’m so full but I can’t I enjoy it so much I want to be fatter” she said trying to grab the bottom of her stomach but only managing her top belly roll and shaking it for emphasis, her nipples were already like little bullets

“Ready to go again.”

“If I can manage to move.”

“Well if you don’t I’m going to catch you and stuff you anyway, Ready, Go”

Amber rocked in the chair, her tits bouncing about, she almost got up and bounced back down onto the chair sending waves through her fat, her stomach bouncing about. Beep.

“Oh well Amber looks like your getting stuffed again”

I began stuffing her again, Amber moaning with pleasure, her stomach bulging out further due to her ass pushing her forward on the chain and her stomach distending it had already reached the lip of the chair.

“Ok you’ve reached the sofa, not much further Amber.”

“I’m too fat.”

“You’re not.”

“I am, look at me I’m too fat to get up on my own anymore, you’ve done it Im slowly losing my mobility Sally, and I’m basically Immobile thanks to you.”

“You’re not that fat yet, come on, isn’t this fun.”

“Yeh, it is. “Amber said smiling

“OK, ready, Go.”

Amber mustered all her strength and got up, grabbing her stomach, she waddled as fast as she could, her tits bouncing madly and swinging from side to side, somehow she made it, further than she’d ever gone before in one go, she basically splatted into the door her belly expanding out at the sides, pushing forward with all her might trying to squash her stomach to reach the handle, she tried it and there was a clunk, the door however remained closed. Amber turned round and looked at me, there was a beep and I caught Amber.
“Sally what’s happened I can’t get in.”

“Well you locked the door this morning Amber.”

“OK, its habit. So where’s the key?”

“Back on the kitchen counter, where you started Amber.”

“You knew?”

“Yes.”

“Why didn’t you say?”

“What and ruin the fun” I said with an innocent smile 

Amber slowly waddled back to her the kitchen and I rolled the seat back as well.

“What are you doing?”

“Carrying on, you’re not in your room yet Amber.”

“Oooohh, true.”Amber said with a mischievous grin.

Amber sat back down on the chair and for 30 minutes more I stuffed her, her stomach now hanging over the front of the chair, her legs open to as always to let it hang.

“Ok Amber time to go again.”

“I can’t Sally.”

“OK, 30 more minutes stuffing if you don’t want to go.”

“I’ll take I, it hurts too much to move my fat.”

So for 30 more minutes I stuffed her, Amber writhing on the chair, at a guess rubbing her wet cookie on the chair the shear amount shed eaten and the thought of how much fatter she would get obviously turning her on.

I realised inadvertently I'd been easting some of the food too whilst stuffing Amber.

“No matter, I thought, I’ll still catch her easily.”

“Ready to go again Amber.”

“I can’t get out of the chair Sally I’m too fat, I doubt I can even carry my fat like this.”

“Ok Amber, I’ll change it a bit, as happened in the story, you’ve got to get up then go down onto the floor, and once your down you have a full 30 seconds to crawl towards the door.

“Sounds kinky.” Smirked Amber

I helped Amber up then using the char she slowly lowered herself to the floor, I noticed a translucent liquid covering in a patch on the chair, this confirmed it Amber was aroused by this aswell .

“Sally, your piggy is too fat.” Said Amber, who’d made it to the floor. I turned to look and saw Amber kneeling down with her stomach already touching the floor.

“What do I do now?”

“You have to drag all your fat along on all fours.”

“But my stomach is on the floor already.”

“So simple go onto all fours and have it squashing against the floor.”

“UMPH” groan Amber as she leaned forward her fat touching the floor and spreading out to the sides, her breasts hanging towards the floor her nipples just brushing the cold hard tiles of the kitchen floor.

“Ready, go.”. Amber tried with all high might slowly moving forward her stomach dragging along the floor, after only a few seconds she gave up resting, each time she crawled her huge arse swung and jiggled wiggling like a walkway model though the wriggle moved further and I’m sure no model had cellulite at all let alone the mountain of cottage cheese I was greeted with. I heard a dull noise and realised it was time, it had probably been time for a few seconds at least, I took two steps and grabbed Amber the extra seconds hadn’t done Amber any good she was still resting. 

“Gottya, piggy. Now up onto the chair and we can carry on.”

“You’ll have to help me.”

“Ok” I said bending down to help Amber up, she grabbed my hand and as I started to pull her up she grabbed my had with her other free hand pulling me down with her with a thud, I could feel her soft fat, my hands beginning to be engulfed by her rolls. I got back up to my feet Amber laughing at having pulled me over.

“Just for that Amber, I think next time we’ll cut it to 10 seconds to go just to see how you do.”

I managed to haul Amber up onto the chair, she turned round sitting there. I stuffed her more and more food, by the end of the 15 minutes her hips had pushed the armrests out to the maximum as her thighs were open wide to let her overstuffed stomach hang down. After 15 more minutes Amber was wedged tight into the chair, her fat belly has expanded sideways as well now to accommodate all the food it was being split by the armrests.

“Ok Amber, up you get.” Amber struggled to move it was clear she was wedged tight.

“Sally, I’m stuck.”

“Hold on Amber.” I said dashing off and coming back with a screwdriver, 
I lay down and undid the chair and took off the armrests, no sooner were the screws out then they were flying to the sides the new room causing her stomach to expand further.“OK.”

Amber rolled off the chair and down to the floor, it was becoming even harder for her arms to reach to floor along with any of her legs.

“Ready, Go.” Amber tried crawling along, reaching the carpet nearing the table.

“Sally, I’m getting horny, the carpets rubbing my nipples! Amber cried in despair.

“Not much longer Amber.” Amber carried on trying reaching the near edge of the table, then beep, I caught her in seconds.

“Sally I can’t get back onto that chair, I’m too full.”

“Ok.” I said taking the food off the table and putting it down onto the floor.
Amber rolled over onto her back and tried to sit up as best as she could, I took some of the cushions off the sofa and helped prop her up, her legs open letting her stomach hang down and pressing down a bit, it seemed to be creeping forward, now, her huge breasts being pushed to the sides by her overfed belly.

After another 30 minutes of stuffing it was time to go again.

“Ready Amber, Go.”

“Amber tried to crawl but her stomach blocked any chance of it, she sort of flopped forward, it looked like Amber was lying on an giant flesh coloured aerobics ball, Amber rolled over to the side.

“I can’t move another inch.” Amber had just made it to inline with the sofa

“Last stuffing of the night I think, you’ve almost eaten all the food” I began stuffing Amber, after 30 minutes the last of the food was gone.

“Sally, I’m Horny.”

“Me too Amber, I’m so wet, I’ve got an idea Amber” I said retrieving the long tubular present and took it over to Amber, spreading her legs I could feel her warmth. I spread lower lips apart and put one end of the present in. I then reached down spreading my own and climbed on the other end, slowly I grabbed the control box. Slowly pushing myself down further onto the shaft and clenching pushing it into Amber as well. I turned on the control box starting at a low setting even this low ambers fat was jiggling along with it, I slowly turned it up, sending the muscles in my cookie into near spasm. I quickly dialled it up full. I was huffing and puffing and so was Amber both of us letting out little intermittent yells of pleasure I felt my cookie muscles clap hard around the large shaft squeezing it tightly, I felt warmth rush over me, my whole body tingling, I looked over and saw Ambers fat bouncing about madly and this was it, I felt a huge warmth released rushing down inside me, I was shaking with pleasure my breasts bouncing wildly in front of my eyes, both me and Amber let out simultaneous long loud moans of pleasure.

I felt empty of energy now, I slowly moved back the shaft of the gift covered in my juices, and amber tried to reach down but couldn’t due to her huge stomach blocking it. I pulled it out for her noting her end too was covered in translucent juices, both of us exhausted I filled the sink and dropped it in to the water to clean it off, then leaving it there. I walked past Amber into what was my little room now and brought back the huge duvet from there, covering amber I lay down on the floor next to her, my stomach touching hers, our tits touching my hands on her huge stuffed stomach, and there we both fell asleep.


*Final note:* this story also contains a hint at a future work of weight gain fiction im writing as well and the camp story and Amber.

All comments welcome, did you like it then please say so, did you hate it then let me know any feedback of what worked for you and what didnt then id like to know, anything you'd like to see in Amber 4.8 please say.


----------



## FooMan (Aug 22, 2009)

Damn!
I've always liked the Ambers story and wondered if someone was going to continue it. Nice to see it is fine hands, your ability is shown in the story and how it blends in with the preceding parts.
Foo


----------



## Dwavenhobble (Sep 4, 2009)

FooMan said:


> Damn!
> I've always liked the Ambers story and wondered if someone was going to continue it. Nice to see it is fine hands, your ability is shown in the story and how it blends in with the preceding parts.
> Foo



glad you enjoyed it, I should state I welcome suggestions as to what youd like to see included in future Amber chapters (when I get round to writing them of course


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Sep 28, 2010)

Bring on Amber 4.8, I'm ready for it. I really enjoyed reading about these girl for the first time. I'd like to know how big Amber was and became, seeing Sally grow more would also be nice as would seeing if the chubby short donut counter girl could some how be worked into the *thick* of things shall we say, maybe after delivering some sweets for the girls, she gets involved too, perhaps.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Taliesin3927 (Dec 30, 2010)

I love the belly dragging parts, there are clearly not enough instances in WG literature where this happens. Perhaps a bit of an obstacle course whilst crawling after each feeding would be a nice twist . Do you know of any other stories that would feature belly dragging/crawling? They're hard to find


----------

